# Wozu hab ich jetzt eigentlich den tragb. MP3-Player?



## cater (1. Mai 2004)

..das frag ich mich des öfteren. Denn nun hab ich schon einen MP3-Player und kann die Hälfte meiner CDs nicht in MP3s umwandeln, weil da dieser Kopierschutz drauf ist! Wozu werden die Teile überhaupt noch produziert? 
Von wegen multimediale Zukunft und "meine ganze Musiksammlung auf dem PC".. nix.. 

Da müssten die Verkaufszahlen von den "herkömlichen" CD-Spielern doch wieder ansteigen, wenn niemand seine gekaufte Musik auf einem MP3-Player mitnehmen kann ohne ständig CDs rumzuschleppen..

Gibt es da eine (legale) Möglichkeit, es doch auf den PC und damit auch auf den MP3 Player zu kriegen? Zum Beispiel über solche MP3-Download-Portale? Denn die "Lizenz zum Hören" hab ich ja schließlich gekauft.

Schade eigentlich
Carlo


----------



## otherside (1. Mai 2004)

nach neuem recht dürfen alles cds die einen kopierschutz haben, nicht gebrannt werden, d.h. der kopierschutz darf nicht umgangen werden.

eine möglichkeit ist:

es gibt doch neuerdings portale indenen mp3 zum download bereitstehen. da kostet dann das stück/ ein mp3-file 99 cent.

soviel ich weiß darfst du diesen einezelnen file !nur für dich selber! verwenden.


jetzt aber nicht denken, ich lad mir die mp3 woanders und sag einfach ich hab sie von so nem portal. die mp3 von den legalen portalen hab soviel ich weiß so ne art wasserzeichen oder so.....

ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das was ich jetzt gesagt habe stimmt! 
das habe ich nurma in den nachrichten gehört!

mfg


----------



## JohannesR (1. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von otherside _
> *nach neuem recht dürfen alles cds die einen kopierschutz haben, nicht gebrannt werden, d.h. der kopierschutz darf nicht umgangen werden.*


Diese Praktik halte ich für rechtlich äusserst Fragwürdig. Die Privatkopie ist ein Recht, welches wir uns mit dem Kauf einer CD miterworben haben, uns dieses jetzt zu nehmen ist *Betrug* am Kunden. Es ist so wie mit dem Fahrzeugbrief und -schein: Wenn ich mit meinem Auto durch die Gegend fahre nehme ich den Fahrzeug*schein* mit, so kann ich das wichtige "original", den Fahrzeug*brief* zu hause, in sicherheit, lassen. Wenn ich mit meinem Discman unterwegs bin scheue ich mich auch, da Original-CDs einzulegen, es gibt kaum einen besseren Weg die dinger zu zerkratzen...


----------



## cater (1. Mai 2004)

Ich finde diese Strategie, die die Musikkonzerne da betreiben auch etwas fragwürdig. Denn mittlerweile überlege ich es mir zweimal, eine CD mit Kopierschutz zu kaufen, wenn ich sie dann doch nur noch zu Hause hören kann. Denn bei uns im Auto laufen solche Kopierschutz-CDs auch nicht. 
Bleibt für mich eigentlich nur noch Radio und CDs zu Hause hören. Eigentlich kauf ich mir gerne CDs von Bands die ich mag, schließlich will ich ja auch, dass die nicht wieder sofort verschwinden.
Gibt der Kopierschutz auf lange Sicht den Bands und sich selbst überhaupt eine Chance? Was man sich dann als CD kauft, ist ja eigentlich nur noch eine "halbe" CD, bei den Preisen, die ja nun bekanntlich nicht gerade niedrig sind.

Carlo


----------



## SixDark (2. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Laut Gesetz darf ein "wirksamer Kopierschutz" nicht umgangen werden, aber wenn man ihn umgangen hat, ist er dann wirklich "wirksam"? Da gibt es schon Streitigkeiten deswegen.
Außerdem kannst Du die CD, die Du käuflich erworben hast kopieren wie Du willst, da ein Verbot gegen andere Gesetze, die dies ausdrücklich erlauben, verstoßen würde.

Nimm die CD's einfach über ein digitalen Eingang an der Soundkarte auf, kein digitaler Eingang dran - dann tuts auch AUX. Ist zwar etwas umständlicher, aber machbar.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## JohannesR (2. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SixDark _
> *Laut Gesetz darf ein "wirksamer Kopierschutz" nicht umgangen werden, aber wenn man ihn umgangen hat, ist er dann wirklich "wirksam"?*


Ja, die Frage ist gut. Ich bin bis dato auch keine CD gestossen, die ich unter Linux nicht hätte kopieren können.


----------



## Sway (2. Mai 2004)

Das Problem ist nur, das man Software die den Kopierschutz umgeht nicht nutzen darf (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe).

Kopien über die Soundkarte kann man machen, aber wie hier schon erwähnt wurde: Es ist umständlicher


----------



## hulmel (3. Mai 2004)

Tja, die multimediale Zukunft...
Schaut euch mal das an.
Ansonsten: Was nicht CDDA ist bleibt im Regal!


----------



## cater (4. Mai 2004)

Danke für den Link! Diese Datenbank ist sehr praktisch, genauso wie das Programm unCD-Copy

Merci..

Carlo


----------



## dicki (5. Mai 2004)

Die Ct' hat es neulich im Fehrnsehen auch gemacht! Und sie selber haben gesagt das es legal ist  
ICh glaube die haben auch ein Download link auf der Seite gehabt, für das Programm, womit sie das gemacht haben! (von Soundkarte aufnehmen)


----------



## KEK16 (5. Mai 2004)

Wenn du deinen normalen CD-Player an den Line-In hängst und dann bspw. mit cool edit die Dateien aufnimmst ist es legal. Ist dann allerdings eine Echtzeit-Aufnahme und dauert dementsprechend lange.


----------



## cater (5. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dicki _
> *
> ICh glaube die haben auch ein Download link auf der Seite gehabt, für das Programm, womit sie das gemacht haben! (von Soundkarte aufnehmen) *



Ja haben sie =) Hab mir das Programm auch schon runtergeladen und die erste CD überspielt, funktioniert sehr gut. V.a. weil es für ziemlich viele Alben extra Schnittdateien gibt. Einfach Programm starten, CD starten, laufen lassen - fertig!


----------



## Tim C. (5. Mai 2004)

Der wesentliche Unterschied ist hier folgender:

Wenn du den Kopierschutz umgehst, erzeugst du digitale Kopien. Da es sich dabei wirklich um ein digitales Abbild handelt schätze ich, dass es rechtlich nicht das Siegel Kopie trägt, sondern Original.

Eine analoge Kopie hingegen ist (sofern es sich um eine Privat-Kopie einer CD, die man selbst besitzt, handelt) legal, da hier zwar sowohl Quell als auch Zielmedium digital sind, das eigentliche überspielen allerdings analog von Statten geht.

Wie "sinnvoll" die ganze Geschichte ist, darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, tut mir nur den gefallen und fallt dabei nicht auf heise Niveau.


----------

